# Seerosen-Blattkäfer????



## chickmom (27. Aug. 2006)

Hallo!

Das Biotop-Gleichgewicht in unserem 35 m³ - Teich ist momentan in einer Hinsicht etwas aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten: Die schönen Seerosen-Blätter werden von kleinen schwarzen, wurmähnlichen, etwa 5-6 mm langen Wesen aufgefressen.
Habe mal ein bischen gegoogelt und den Seerosen-__ Blattkäfer gefunden. Seine Larven sehen genau so aus wie unsere schwarzen kleinen Monster.
Siehe: http://www.oxp.de/Bild/0_1_0_0_0_19056___Seerosen-Schaedling.html#

Ehe nun alle Seerosen angefressen und aufgefressen werden , möchte ich doch regulierend eingreifen.

Frage: Hatte Jemand schon mal damit zu tun, und wie wird man die Plage wieder los?

Reicht es, sie von den Blättern zu schütteln und den Kois und Orfen zu überlassen? Oder muß ich in den Teich, und die Biester mühsam absammeln?

Gruß

chickmom


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen- Blattkäfer????*

Hi,

hast Du denn beobachten können, ob die Orfen und Koi dieses Tiere sofort fressen? Du müßtest sie ja zumindest von den Blättern in den Teich befördern... und wenn genau dann die Fische zögern sitzen sie wieder auf den Blättern :?
Ich hatte auch schon Schädlinge auf den Seerosenblättern und habe ihnen per Hand den Garaus gemacht *ihgitt*
Aber ich wollte nichts riskieren.
Wahrscheinlich wirst Du die Aktion auch wiederholen müssen, denn einige Exemplare übersieht man immer- und wenn es nur der Nachwuchs ist


----------



## chickmom (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen- Blattkäfer????*

Hallo Anett, 
sorry, ich war ein paar Tage nicht hier.

Die Schädlinge lassen sich nicht so ganz einfach von den Blättern schütteln. Sie halten sich irgendwie derbe fest.

Ob sie von den Koi oder den Orfen gefressen werden, kann ich nicht sagen, da noch nicht beobachtet.

Besonders die Orfen fressen ja alles, was sich bewegt.

Allerdings habe ich in den letzten kühlen Tagen festgestellt, daß sie ihre Freßaktivitäten wohl eingestellt haben. 

Mal abwarten....

Gruß

chickmom


----------



## Dodi (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen- Blattkäfer????*

Hi Chickmom!

Versuche doch mal, die Biester mit dem Gartenschlauch von den Blättern zu spülen, entweder, die werden dann von den Fischen gefressen oder Du käscherst sie dann ein.
Viel Erfolg!


----------

